#  > 【巍峨峻山】 公告服務區 >  > 意見箱 >  > 勳章發放 >  >  勳章異動記錄（10年12月更新）

## wingwolf

*10年10月22日*

*廢除*
*知識研究勳章* 和 *公益活動勳章*
勳章規劃為以客觀數據發放的勳章為主
此兩類勳章過於主觀，無法客觀觀察全體會員之量化實行程度
故廢除

*更名*
原 圖庫畫家勳章 → 畫家勳章
原 文學創作勳章 → 作家勳章 
原 樂園版主勳章 → 分版管理勳章 
原 版務總管勳章 → 全域管理勳章 
原 狼王之勳 → 創建者之勳 

*新增*
攝影師勳章

*特殊稱號勳章* 配合 *會員特殊稱號異動* 做全面改動

===============================================

*10年12月30日*

*更名*
原【特殊貢獻勳章】分區→【樂園職務勳章】分區

*新增*
勳章分區【論壇活動獎章】
新增樂園活動相關勳章：
攝影冠軍獎章
台詞明星獎章

*移動*
網站美化勳章 由原【特殊貢獻勳章】移至【論壇活動獎章】
頭像繪製勳章 由【創作者勳章】移至【論壇活動獎章】

*注：*
【論壇活動獎章】分區內的勳章，爲累計制
即只要達到領取要求就可領取多個

欲領取新勳章或累計類勳章者
請至勳章自行申請辦法提出申請

----------

